# Urgent advice



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello,

Am about to move to UAE within the next couple of days joining a company based in Sharjah.. At the same time I was accepted in a very big multinational company in my home country but at the same time am supposed to get the offer within 2 days.. My question is can I move to UAE and take the offer and in case I didn't like the offer can I quit after 1month or 2 to get the offer in my home country?! Would this put me into trouble with the employer in UAE? Can they take any action against me to prevent me from leaving the country or any penalties to pay?!!

Appreciate your advise..

Regards,


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't quite follow. You have a likely offer from the company in your home country. What makes you think it'll still be available in one month? Hiring managers aren't that generous.

As for quitting your UAE job, the first three to six months is considered the probation period during which the employee or employer can decide to sack you/quit the job without any real penalties. But read your contract carefully. Sometimes if you resign the company will hold you responsible for the visa expenses. 

From the tone of your post it sounds like you prefer the second job offer but still want to see the UAE. Sharjah isn't worth it. Go with your instincts and turn down the UAE offer once the new offer comes in.



nesta_13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am about to move to UAE within the next couple of days joining a company based in Sharjah.. At the same time I was accepted in a very big multinational company in my home country but at the same time am supposed to get the offer within 2 days.. My question is can I move to UAE and take the offer and in case I didn't like the offer can I quit after 1month or 2 to get the offer in my home country?! Would this put me into trouble with the employer in UAE? Can they take any action against me to prevent me from leaving the country or any penalties to pay?!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

It will be available in one month as I have a notice period of 1 month or maybe more.. Yes exactly I am more into the second job but I have only been informed that am accepted while am supposed to take the offer on Sunday.. Still as you mentioned I want to try the UAE even if it's for 1 month. But if I decide to quit I don't want to be held responsible for paying visa or for the accommodation of the first month where I will be staying in a 5 star hotel for 1 month on their expense.. And at the same time they will take my passport as soon as I arrive so am afraid if I quit they don't give back my passport easily..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nesta_13 said:


> It will be available in one month as I have a notice period of 1 month or maybe more.. Yes exactly I am more into the second job but I have only been informed that am accepted while am supposed to take the offer on Sunday.. Still as you mentioned I want to try the UAE even if it's for 1 month. But if I decide to quit I don't want to be held responsible for paying visa or for the accommodation of the first month where I will be staying in a 5 star hotel for 1 month on their expense.. And at the same time they will take my passport as soon as I arrive so am afraid if I quit they don't give back my passport easily..


It isn't legal to hold staff passports but many companies still do it, particularly if the staff member handles money. Your passport has to be handed over for the visa process and that can take up to a month to finalise. Personally, I wouldn't do it. It's not fair to the company to spend that money on processing your visa and then you resign so quickly. In fact, I would say it's quite unethical to do that. Also, Sharjah is not really a place to 'experience' the UAE. If the other job is better, stick with that. Do the job, gain more experience and think about coming here a few years down the line.


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

agree it's unethical somehow but till this moment I didn't take the offer from the other company and am expecting to have by Monday while am supposed to be traveling to UAE Saturday 19th.. So I don't want to lose this job unless am sure I have a good offer from the second company.. 

As for Sharjah I understand it's not the best place to live but I was planning to live in Dubai in a place to be near Sharjah border like garhood or midriff..


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

By the way my visa is issued already, I will apply for residency as soon as I arrive Sharjah..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nesta_13 said:


> By the way my visa is issued already, I will apply for residency as soon as I arrive Sharjah..


Hi,
You haven't mentioned what industry, type of job or salary level you are going to get in Sharjah - nor your country of origin.
Therefore it is a bit difficult to give you specific advise but I will now make one generalised statement - if you are coming to UAE to work for a company with a monthly salary of less than 10,000 AED per month (excluding accommodation, expenses etc.) then I think that you will struggle to be in and out within a month or two.
Your passport country will also affect this advice
This is because lower paid jobs will generally be with companies who will be tougher to deal with and your visa/passport issues will be less transparent.
These type of companies will make it harder for you to get your passport back within the first six months (probation period) - therefore making it very difficult for you to physically exit the country (forgetting the contractual and salary issues).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think most companies would ask you to repay the visa costs and any initial outlay they've made on you. I agree with others, what you're doing is pretty unethical and depending on the company you're joining here, they could make it very VERY hard for you to get back out again quickly.


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, You haven't mentioned what industry, type of job or salary level you are going to get in Sharjah - nor your country of origin. Therefore it is a bit difficult to give you specific advise but I will now make one generalised statement - if you are coming to UAE to work for a company with a monthly salary of less than 10,000 AED per month (excluding accommodation, expenses etc.) then I think that you will struggle to be in and out within a month or two. Your passport country will also affect this advice This is because lower paid jobs will generally be with companies who will be tougher to deal with and your visa/passport issues will be less transparent. These type of companies will make it harder for you to get your passport back within the first six months (probation period) - therefore making it very difficult for you to physically exit the country (forgetting the contractual and salary issues). Cheers Steve


FMCG, sales manager, 35k all inclusive.. Plz advise.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nesta_13 said:


> FMCG, sales manager, 35k all inclusive.. Plz advise.


 Nests, you give little snippets of information a piece at a time, which doesn't help you to get the answers you need. You need to post what this includes - do you get medical, your family status. Are they coming? Do you get schooling and medical for them? You also need to do your own research on here. There are stickies covering the kind of information you need to make a considered opinion. You say you will live in Dubai but how will you commute? Do you have a UAE driving licence? If not, you may have to take lessons and sit your test, which can be a very expensive affair. Most people don't pass first time and only certain countries have licenses that can be converted. Leaving all this research to such a late stage makes me think you aren't ready/prepared to come here to live and work. You don't seem to have put any forethought into what you are doing until days before you had to get on the 'plane. Apologies if I am coming across as a little harsh but take a step back and look at it from an outsider's perspective and I am sure you will see what I mean.


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes sorry as this is my first post on the forum, so I still didn't get it they way you do..


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok so am married and have two kids one which is going to school ,the offer is 35k all inclusive, but I also get medical for self and family.. I don't get anything else.. Hope is clear now


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

nesta_13 said:


> Ok so am married and have two kids one which is going to school ,the offer is 35k all inclusive, but I also get medical for self and family.. I don't get anything else.. Hope is clear now


Perfectly doable.


----------

